# الحكم على بيشوى المدرس القبطي بست سنوات!!



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)

بالفيديو.. محامي المدعي بالحق المدني في قضية الرسوم المسيئة: دعوت المتهم للدخول في الإسلام والتنازل عن القضية 








الثلاثاء 18.09.2012 - 03:34 م



كتب خالد رياض 

قال صلاح محمد حانوس، المحامي عن المدعي بالحق المدني محمد صفوت تمام، 32 سنة، مهندس، في قضية الرسوم المسيئة للرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بسوهاج، إنه دعا المتهم القبطي للدخول في الإسلام والتنازل عن القضية المقامة ضده.

وأكد حانوس أن الحكم الصادر بحق المتهم هو حكم رادع، مطالباً بتشريع جديد يجرم تلك العقوبة لتصل إلى حد الإعدام.

يذكرأن اللواء عبدالعزيز النحاس، مساعد الوزير مدير أمن سوهاج، تلقى إخطارًا من وحدة مباحث طما بتقدم محمد صفوت تمام، 32 سنة، مهندس زراعى، مقيم بقرية سلامون، يتهم فيه بيشوى البحيرى، مدرس قبطي، بنشر رسومات مسيئة للرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) على صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك".

وتم القبض على المتهم، حيث أنكر أمام النيابة العامة معرفته بالرسوم المنسوبة إليه وقرر أن صفحته سرقت منه، فأمرت النيابة العامة بحبسه 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات وجددها قاضي المعارضات إلى 15 يومًا وتم التجديد لمدة مماثلة وتمت إحالته للمحكمة محبوسًا.

وقضت المحكمة بحبسة 6 سنوات في جلسة اليوم، الثلاثاء.

                                                                                                      [YOUTUBE]sn62a4apW9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*نعمممممممممم!!
دعيته لايه يا كابتن 
انت حد طبيعى ولا ايه نظامك
الكلام ده بقى عادى كده المجتمع بيقبله ولا هو مجرد استفزاز والسلام
وبعدين ايه الحكم ده على ما اعتقد ان ده عقابه فى الشريعه القتل مش حبس 6 سنين..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*هل هنفضل نقرا خبر مستفز ورا التاني 
ونسكت ولا ايه 

انا تعبت 

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هل هنفضل نقرا خبر مستفز ورا التاني
> ونسكت ولا ايه
> 
> انا تعبت
> ...



*الخبر ده بجد رفعلى الضغط وخصوصا حكاية دعوته العجيبه دى للدخول فى الاسلام بس خلينا نقول عن قوة ايمان وثقه فى الهنا «الرب يدافع عنكم وأنتم صامتون» 
رد الهنا دايما اقوى من اى رد او فعل مننا ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الخبر ده بجد رفعلى الضغط وخصوصا حكاية دعوته العجيبه دى للدخول فى الاسلام بس خلينا نقول عن قوة ايمان وثقه فى الهنا «الرب يدافع عنكم وأنتم صامتون»
> رد الهنا دايما اقوى من اى رد او فعل مننا ..*



* انا بقي بتضايق من قصه صامتون دي 
لامتي الصمت ؟
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انا بقي بتضايق من قصه صامتون دي
> لامتي الصمت ؟
> *​



*احنا يا عياد مش بنصمت عن ضعف بنصمت عن قوه وثقه ان اى رد فعل لينا مش هيكون اد قوة تصرف ربنا معاهم
دايما بترن فى ودانى مقولة البابا ربنا ينيح نفسه لما قال احذروا فان غضب الرب مخيف 
احنا مش زيهم هنتجمع بالالاف ونروح نهدد ولا نحرق ولا نفجر وناخد حقنا على الطريقه الهمجيه المعروفه 
قوة صلاتنا مُجربه والتاريخ بيشهد 
لكن ده ميمنعش انه لو فى طرق اعتراض قانونيه وحضاريه أننا نسلكها ده عمره ما يتعارض مع ده 
خلينا نقول ربنا موجود .. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *احنا يا عياد مش بنصمت عن ضعف بنصمت عن قوه وثقه ان اى رد فعل لينا مش هيكون اد قوة تصرف ربنا معاهم
> دايما بترن فى ودانى مقولة البابا ربنا ينيح نفسه لما قال احذروا فان غضب الرب مخيف
> احنا مش زيهم هنتجمع بالالاف ونروح نهدد ولا نحرق ولا نفجر وناخد حقنا على الطريقه الهمجيه المعروفه
> قوة صلاتنا مُجربه والتاريخ بيشهد
> ...



* لا معلش يا دون متزعليش مني احنا بنصمت عن ضعف 
المره اللي اتجمعنا فيها 5000 علي كلمه واحده في العمرانيه 
عملنا حاجه 
ومحدش قدر يقف قصادنا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*بص انا مش ضد استخدام حق التظاهر طالما كان سلمى وغير مسىء ولا مخرب لكن انا ضد الاكتفاء بيه كحل 
احنا مختلفين عنهم يا عياد 
مش مجرد كلام بنقوله لما بنردد ان الهنا حى وموجود
قارن بين اى حدث استخدمنا فيه قوتنا البشريه وبين حدث تانى قولنا فيه يا رب هتفهم اللى اقصده كويس
صدقنى عمرنا ما هنكون زيهم ابداااااااا..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بص انا مش ضد استخدام حق التظاهر طالما كان سلمى وغير مسىء ولا مخرب لكن انا ضد الاكتفاء بيه كحل
> احنا مختلفين عنهم يا عياد
> مش مجرد كلام بنقوله لما بنردد ان الهنا حى وموجود
> قارن بين اى حدث استخدمنا فيه قوتنا البشريه وبين حدث تانى قولنا فيه يا رب هتفهم اللى اقصده كويس
> صدقنى عمرنا ما هنكون زيهم ابداااااااا..*



* التظاهر بيكون سلمي 
بس بيتحول لدفاع عن النفس
" احنا ايام العمرانيه كنا بنجيب اكل وشرب وسجاير  للعساكر  
ومره واحده لقينا الخرطوش والغاز فوق دماغنا 
و انا عني نفسي واثق في ربنا 
يعني مش هنروح نتهجم عليهم زي ما بيتهجموا علينا 
بس لو لقيت تحت البيت عندي ناس جايه تولع في بيتنا زي مما حصل مع الشاب بتاع المرج 
مش هسكت واروح مع الشرطه بحجه حمايتي وتتفصلي قضيه محترمه 
انا هموت منهم اكبر عدد قبل ما يموتوني 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 سبتمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> قال صلاح محمد حانوس، المحامي عن المدعي بالحق المدني محمد صفوت تمام، 32 سنة، مهندس، في قضية الرسوم المسيئة للرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بسوهاج، إنه دعا المتهم القبطي للدخول في الإسلام والتنازل عن القضية المقامة ضده.





jajageorge قال:


> ​


*ولم تسأل نفسك يا جهبذ الجهابذة *
*لماذا رفض المتهم التوسل اليك بالتنازل ؟؟؟؟*
*لو عندك ذرة مُخ ..كنت وقفت لحظة واحدة مع نفسك*
*أى قوة أيمان دفعت هذا الرجل لرفض عرضك ( الماسخ ) ؟*
*ثم ....اين سماحة الأسلام التى تتشدقون بها ؟*
*كان يكفيك حبسه على ذمة القضية ...*
*وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال*
*والا الآية دى مش على هواك ؟*
*أجيب لك غيرها ؟*
*(( فَٱعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَٱصْفَحْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُحْسِنِينَ ))*
*(( فَٱصْفَحِ ٱلصَّفْحَ ٱلْجَمِيلَ ))*
*(( فَٱصْفَحْ عَنْهُمْ وَقُلْ سَلاَمٌ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ ))*
*(( ذَرْنِي وَمَنْ خَلَقْتُ وَحِيداً ))*
*(( أَفَأَنتَ تُكْرِهُ ٱلنَّاسَ حَتَّىٰ يَكُونُواْ مُؤْمِنِينَ ))*
*(( وَلاَ تُطِعِ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ وَٱلْمُنَافِقِينَ وَدَعْ أَذَاهُمْ وَتَوَكَّـلْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ وَكَفَىٰ بِٱللَّهِ وَكِـيلاً ))*
 
*الآيات أعلاه كانت موجهة لرسولك !!!؟؟*
*وألا حسب التساهيل ؟*
*أجيب لك ياجهبذ مئات الآيات التى تتشدقون بقرائتها ليل نهار ؟*​​​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا أدري يا دونا لماذا تحذفين شتائمي للإسلام القذر ورسوله الذي شق منتقدته نصفين ؟؟

القضية هنا ليست تعصب طائفي ، نحن هنا في حالة إنسانية ، أن يسجن إنسان 6 سنوات لأنه رفض التخلي عن إيمانه .

سأفتح موضوعاً في المنتدى العام لنشر الصور الكاريكاتورية المسيئة للإسلام (دون كذب) حتى يفهم الجميع أن الإبداع حق ، ولأنهم لن يكتموه .

الإنسانية الآن في حرب أيديولوجية فإما انتصرت الإنسانية وإما انتصر إجرامهم النتن .
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * التظاهر بيكون سلمي
> بس بيتحول لدفاع عن النفس
> " احنا ايام العمرانيه كنا بنجيب اكل وشرب وسجاير  للعساكر
> ومره واحده لقينا الخرطوش والغاز فوق دماغنا
> ...



*كلنا كشعب مسلمين ومسيحيين اصبحنا قنابل موقوته 
ربنا يستر من اللى جاى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كلنا كشعب مسلمين ومسيحيين اصبحنا قنابل موقوته
> ربنا يستر من اللى جاى*



* اللي جاي مش احلي  :smile01
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لا أدري يا دونا لماذا تحذفين شتائمي للإسلام القذر ورسوله الذي شق منتقدته نصفين ؟؟
> 
> القضية هنا ليست تعصب طائفي ، نحن هنا في حالة إنسانية ، أن يسجن إنسان 6 سنوات لأنه رفض التخلي عن إيمانه .
> 
> ...



*مش بالشتيمه ولا بالسب واللعن يا انطاكى والا هيبقى ايه الفرق بيننا وبينهم 
 الشتامين لا يرثون ملكوت الله ومحدش يستاهل انك تخسر ملكوتك علشانه
استخدم كلامك كسلاح نظيف تهدم بيه معتقد غلط او فكر ردىء حارب بيه اوهام مسيطره على عقول ناس ضالين طريقهم
اتكلم بلسان مسيحك واكسب نفوس 
صدقنى ده هيكون افضل كتيييييير من تبادل شتائم وسباب هما للحق ابرع فيه بمراحل 
يعنى انهى افضل فى عين الرب انك ترد شتيمه بشتيمه واساءه باساءه ولا انك تحاور بالعقل وتوصل كلمة المسيح وفكره بدون سخريه واستهزاء لكن باسلوب يخلى احط البشر يراجعوا نفسهم ويحسوا بالفرق بين ولاد العالم وولاد ملك الملوك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اللي جاي مش احلي  :smile01
> *​



*وهو كان من امتى كتابنا قالنا ان اللى جاى احلى ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهو كان من امتى كتابنا قالنا ان اللى جاى احلى ..*



* يعني الكتاب بينبها واحنا نايمين في العسل :bud:
*​


----------



## man4truth (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*اه يا همج
فعلا امة الجهل​*


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكال تعبر عن اصحابها فعلا
مجموعة غوغاء وهمج حافظين بلا عقل


----------



## Coptic Man (19 سبتمبر 2012)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

يعني علي كدا اي واحد مسلم متغاظ من واحد مسيحي يعمله صفحة باسمه وصورة ليه ودا سهل ويحط صور مسيئة او الفيلم الاخير دا والقبطي يتحبس 

دي حاجة تحرق الدم اللي مصبر الواحد اني كلام الانجيل ونبؤته بتحقق بصورة جديدة 

ربنا يرحمنا ويدينا القوة من عنده محدش يعرف يعني ايه يوم في السجن وكمان داخل السجن بتهمة زي دي يعني من الاخر حلاوة بالقشطة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2012)

فى مواضيع بتخلينى مش بلاقى كلام اقوله 
مشعارفه اعيط عليه ولا احزن ولا اعمل ايه لحكم يضيع مستقبل انسان  خصوصا ان الاحتماليه الظلم فيها كبيرة
يعنى لو صفحتى اتسرقت زى ما بيحصل على الفيس معظم جروبات المسيحيه اتسرقت واتحولت لجروبات اسلاميه
وممكن يتلعب فيها وان كان هو الا ناشر ان كان افتراض لو كان لعن ربنا مكنش حد قربله انا بقيت بشك انهم بيعبدوا الرسول مش ربنا  ربنا يرحم شعبه


----------



## The Antiochian (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*هذا الموضوع مستفز بشدة ، كلما ذهبت أعود إليه ، موضوع إنسانية مؤلم .
يجب على الأقباط والليبراليين التظاهر بالملايين لمنع أخونة مصر وإجبار الدولة على إطلاق سراح هذا الرجل .

لو أنه من رسم الكاريكاتور المسيء كنا سنتناقش في الموضوع أما لمجرد نشر الصورة في حسابه (هذا إذا لم يكن مسروقاً) فهل من المعقول أن يحاسب ؟؟

مليون صفحة إسلامية وصفتنا خلال يومين بعباد الصليب ومليون واحد منهم نشر هذه الإساءة ، علينا أن نسجن مليون مسلم 6 سنوات ليتحقق العدل .
*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلا هو اول سؤال بيخطرلي هل الحكم عليه كان بسبب ازدراء الاديان ولا بسبب ازدراء مرسي ( ص )*

*بعدين واحد متهمينو بازدراء الاديان تقترح عليه يأسلم يعني لو اسلم مش هيكون ازدرى دينك  *

*شو خلصتو من اسلمة القاصرات بالخداع والحيله والاغتصاب ولجاتو للوسيله الجديده تحت الحكم الاخواني ؟؟؟؟*

*السؤال الثالث مدام ابوكم وامكم فداء لرسولكم ليش ما طلعتو اتظاهرتو ضد مرسي وحكومه اخوانكم المجرمين اقصد المسلمين*

*اللي برئو اميركا من قصة الفيلم ولا جبروتكم بس بيطلع عالمستضعفين من ابناء بلدكم المسيحيين *

*وغير هيك يللا دامها والعه *

*شو رايكم بمسلسل south park اللي فيه اسائه دائمه لرسولكم ومش بس عاملين عنو بشكل كاركاتوري *
*انما مشرشحينو بالمسلسل باشكال مختلفه وبالمناسبه هو مسلسل اميريكي الصنع فرجونا شطارتكم بقى *

*يعني هما صح مش مقصرين مطالعين السيد المسيح وعن اليهود والرب كمان *

*بس احنا شعب واعي بيفهم انه لكل رايه بس مدامكم اغبياء وبتدعو محبتكم لدينكم لدرجة تتقاوو على مسيحي احتمال كبير تكون صفحته مسروقه او حتى مش مسروقه وهو بدو يعمل هيك*

*هي حرية الراي مش مكفوله بمصر ولا زمن الاخوان المجرمين خلا مصر دوله متاسلمه ميه بالميه وما عاد في شي اسمه حريه *


*عنجد ضيعانك يا مصر تضيعي على ايدي شوية كلاب خونه بيعملو العمايل فيكي تحت مسمى الدين وهني ابعد ما يكون عن الدين وعن الله*​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (19 سبتمبر 2012)

هو الموضوع دة بقى كدة ليه 
طيب المدرس دة مرفعش قضية ليه ع الراجل دة انه بيبتزه 
وبعدين ياذكى يا ابن النبيهة 
القضية مش خاصة بيك لوحدك 
دى قضيتنا كمسلمين يهنى لو اصبح مسلم كما تقول 
ماتسقطش التهمة عنه ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> هو الموضوع دة بقى كدة ليه
> طيب المدرس دة مرفعش قضية ليه ع الراجل دة انه بيبتزه
> وبعدين ياذكى يا ابن النبيهة
> القضية مش خاصة بيك لوحدك
> ...



يرفع قضيه علي مين  لمين وبتهمه ايه 
مسمهاش ابتزاز الراجل بيدعوه للاسلام ولاه قانوني
اللي مش قانوني التبشير بالمسيحيه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا هيرض----
 نصلى لهذا الشاب ان الرب يعينه و يعزيه فى محبسه...
و يشفى كل العقول و القلوب المريضه و المكبله....


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 سبتمبر 2012)

اشعر بالاسىء والحزن على هذا المدرس المظلوم


----------



## منمونة منمونة (19 سبتمبر 2012)

وانا اشعر بالصدمة من سبكم لنبييى وللمسلمين عامة ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 سبتمبر 2012)

نصر 50 قال:


> ايه يعنى دعاه للاسلام هو دعاه بدون اكراه وهو رفض ودى حريته حاجات عجيبه اوى طب ما كل المسلمين اللى فى المنتدى بيتم دعوتهم للتنصر !!!



* حد قلهالك صريحه هنا في المنتدي
اتنصر واديك 100000 جنيه 
اتنصر واجوزك بنتي 
اتنصر واشغلك مدير مراجيح مولد النبي ؟
الناس هنا بتعمل مقارنه 
وانت عليك تختار 


*****************
 هو انت نصر 29 ؟
ولا ده تشابه
*​


----------



## نصر 50 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * حد قلهالك صريحه هنا في المنتدي
> اتنصر واديك 100000 جنيه
> اتنصر واجوزك بنتي
> اتنصر واشغلك مدير مراجيح مولد النبي ؟
> ...



وفين اللى قال لواحد اسلم وانا اديك فلوس واجوزك مش لما يبقى معانا احنا فلوس نبقى نعطى غيرنا .. هو اللى بيسلم فى اوروبا وامريكا محتاج فلوس ولا محتاج يتجوز ومش لاقى !!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 سبتمبر 2012)

نصر 50 قال:


> وفين اللى قال لواحد اسلم وانا اديك فلوس واجوزك مش لما يبقى معانا احنا فلوس نبقى نعطى غيرنا .. هو اللى بيسلم فى اوروبا وامريكا محتاج فلوس ولا محتاج يتجوز ومش لاقى !!!



* انا leasantr
بامانه اتعرض عليا 100 الف وبنته 
وامسك المحل واخد نسبه مش اجر 
من شيخ سلفي في امبابه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*طار زي الطياره يا رب يخبط في عماره 
الفتحه علي روحه *​


----------



## elamer1000 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يكون معاه ويحفظه*

*+++*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*رايتس فرست تنتقد الحكم على قبطى بالسجن بتهم الإساءة للرسول والرئيس
 انتقدت منظمة هيومان رايتس فرست الحقوقية الأمريكية الحكم الصادر على القبطى المتهم بازدراء الأديان وإهانة الرئيس بالسجن 6 سنوات، ودعت مسئولى الحكومة الأمريكية إلى إدانة أحدث مثال على قوانين "التجديف المسيئة"، على حد وصف المنظمة، وهى القوانين التى تحرم الإساءة إلى الإسلام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*"شباب ماسبيرو" يرفض الأحكام الصادرة مؤخراً ضد الأقباط بتهمة ازدراء الأديان*
*أعلن اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو عن رفضه للحكم على بيشوى كميل بـ6سنوات فى قضية ازدراء الدين الإسلامى وإهانة رئيس الجمهورية، مؤكدا أن القانون يبدو أنه لا يطبق إلا عليهم فقط فى ظل قضاء يكيل بمكيالين.

وقال الاتحاد فى بيان له حصل "اليوم السابع" عليه إن اضطهاد أقباط مصر وهم مواطنون أصليون فى هذا الوطن دخل فى موجه جديدة بعد تهجيرهم من منازلهم والاعتداء عليهم وعلى ممتلكاتهم وحرق الكنائس وهدمها ومنع بنائها مرة أخرى، ليأخذ ثوبا جديدا هى الحرب الإلكترونية وتلفيق تهم ازدراء الأديان عن طريقها.

وأكد الاتحاد أن هذه الممارسات تزيد الهوة والغربة للمسيحيين فى مصر وتشعرهم بالغربة فى وطنهم وعلى أرضهم، وهم الشرارة الأولى للثورة من أجل الحرية والعدل والحق والمساواة
وأردف الاتحاد أن ما يتعرض له ألبير صابر، وما تعرضت له أسرة جوزيف نصر الله من تهجير من منازلهم لمجرد فكرة تأتى فى ذهن أشحاص ليس لهم رادع أو دولة يهابونها وقانون يحترمونه فاستحلوا الوطن والمواطنين، وأن يتم هذا أمام الجميع ويحقق مع ألبير صابر وهو مصاب بجرح قطعى حول رقبته دون حد أدنى لضمانه حقه الذى كفله له القانون وكاننا فى غابة أو مجزر يذبحون فيه البشر.

وأكد الاتحاد أنه لن يتراجع أو يتنازل عن كافة الحقوق والحريات التى كفلها القانون والميثاق العالمى لحقوق الإنسان مهما كانت الظروف والضغوط ويعلن عن استمراره فى نضاله السلمى والقانونى وأننا لن نستسلم ولن نتنازل عن مبادىء الثورة وأمامنا كل الخيارات مفتوحة فى كافة القنوات الشرعية تحت مظلة القانون والعدل والحرية والمساواة.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 سبتمبر 2012)

اللى فهمته من هذا الملتحى المنّهق  النهوق -النابح النبّاح -النبوح إن تقرير مباخث الانترنت لم يصل بعد \ طب  على اساس حكموا  عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*سؤالى  : ماذا عملت المحاكم المصرية فى قضية   جمعية سخاء الاجرامية  ونقد المسيحية  ​*


----------



## هالة الحب (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ست سنوات كنتم اعدموه احسن ولا اقولكم بعد السجن اعدموه ايه رأى المرشد


----------



## منمونة منمونة (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم هالة الحب 
لازم اى حد يسخر من مقدسات الاخرين يعاقب عقاب رادع 
الحرية مش انك تجرح احساسى 
الحرية ان تفعل ماتشاء دون جرح مشاعر الاخرين 
والا تسمى فوضى تقودنا للعدوان ​


----------



## هالة الحب (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*لكى منى محبه وسلام*



منمونة منمونة قال:


> السلام عليكم هالة الحب
> 
> لازم اى حد يسخر من مقدسات الاخرين يعاقب عقاب رادع
> الحرية مش انك تجرح احساسى
> ...


 والافندى اللى حرق الانجيل عملتوا معاه ايه ولا ده عمل الصح وحرق كتاب محرف ويجب ان يكرم ووجدى غنيم عندما علق على وفاه سيدنا المتنيح قديس العصر بأنه هلك وانه فى الجحيم وكلام قذر لماذا لم يحاكم وووووووووحاجات كتير قوى محتاجه لصفحات كتييييييير قوى .........احب ارى تعليقك ولكى منى كل محبه


----------



## منمونة منمونة (22 سبتمبر 2012)

حبية قلبى انا لما تكلمت عن هذا ابو اسلام هوجمت من قبل المسيحين هجوما كانى انا اللى حرقته 
ابو اسلام حارق الانجيل التهمة بتاعته دوبل 
اولا لانه حرق الانجيل الذى نؤمن به 
ثانيا لانه سخر من معتقدات ومقدسات المسيحين 
يعنى لو انتم ساكحتوه كما قال لى البعض نحن لن نسامحه ولابد من معاقبته 
وجدى غنيم بقى بلاش تاخدى على كلامه 
فى رايى راجل كبير وخرف ​


----------



## هالة الحب (22 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيبتى منمونه اتمنى يكون الكلام صادر عن اقتناع واكيد وقتها اتمنى نكون اصدقاء وفى انتظارك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 سبتمبر 2012)

قلبي  يؤازرك يا أخى الحبيب   بيشوى كميل ومن خلال الانترنت نتوجه الى الهنا القدير بالطلب والدعاء والتوسل  ان تنعم بالبراءة والحرية قريبا 
----------------------------------------------
زعم ابو اجرام انه حرق نسخة انجيل تيري جونز 
...ومن حرق كنيسة القديسين فى صول تبع العياط -الجحيزة واجتاح الكنيسة فارغة  وشوهد يركل الكتب المقدسة بالاقدام قبل ان يشعل فيها النار 
والكلام موصول عن كنيسة مارجرجس برفح 
ونفس الكلام عن كنيسة العمرانية :::ونفس الكلام عن شبرا الخيمة 
حصار \ إجتياح  إصابات للموجودين بحروق ..تدنيس الذخائر والكتب تخريب التاسيس نهب وسلب  لصناديق  النذور إطلاق  زجاجات المولوتوف 
>>>>>>>>>    هيييههههههههه   الكنيسة وقعت والقسيس مات ...
بأى ذنب حـُرقت وخُربت وإُجتيحت ..... بأى  ذنب .. ولصالح من .. وبأى سلطة  ..قدم أدلتك 
وما اكثر مستنداتنا وأدلتنا التى   تخول لنا   -لو اتبعنا نفس منطقك تخريب وتدمير مؤسسات إيواء وتخريج بلطجية الاديان المسلحيين وميليشيات الاخوان   ...لو أردنا 
ََََفـــحـــســـبي الله ونعـــم  الوكيل فى المسلمين المصريين 
َََكنتم   أظلم أمه أخرجت للناس - صدقت عيناى وكذبت أذناى .<>


----------



## منمونة منمونة (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نحن خير امة اخرجت للناس 
واالى حصل فى الكنايس 
بيحصل للمسلمين فى مكان فيه مسيحين فى اى مكان تانى فى العالم 
الخلل فى الشخص مش دينه ​


----------



## amgd beshara (24 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> نحن خير امة اخرجت للناس
> واالى حصل فى الكنايس
> بيحصل للمسلمين فى مكان فيه مسيحين فى اى مكان تانى فى العالم
> الخلل فى الشخص مش دينه ​


مع احترامي بس في حالة المسلمين فالخلل في الدين لانهم متمسكين بنصوص ليبرروا افعالهم اما من يخطئ في اي مكان فهو مجرم و هو يعرف انه مجرم و لا يبرر افعاله بالدين
و مفيش اي مكان فيه مسيحيين بيحصل فيه ازي لمسلمين الا نادرا جدا جدا و بيطبق القانون علي المخطئ 
و ليس ارهاب تحت عباءة الدين في حمي الدولة


----------



## The Antiochian (24 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> نحن خير امة اخرجت للناس
> واالى حصل فى الكنايس
> بيحصل للمسلمين فى مكان فيه مسيحين فى اى مكان تانى فى العالم
> الخلل فى الشخص مش دينه ​



*أختي الغالية هذه المقارنة غير منطقية أبداً :fun_oops:
الإرهابي المسيحي اليميني المتطرف الذي قتل الناس منذ أول لحظة قلنا أنه إرهابي منحط يجب محاكمته بشدة وتمت محاكمته .

الإرهاب الإسلامي يأتي بشكل أمواج جماعية لا تخلو منها منطقة إسلامية ، ومع ذلك يرفض البعض تهجمنا على المتطرفين على أساس تطرفهم ، بل يصرون أنها مشكلة في إنسانهم وتركيبهم ولا يجوز ربط الموضوع بتطرفهم !!!!!!!
*​


----------



## fouad78 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> نحن خير امة اخرجت للناس
> 
> واالى حصل فى الكنايس
> بيحصل للمسلمين فى مكان فيه مسيحين فى اى مكان تانى فى العالم
> الخلل فى الشخص مش دينه ​


 
هناك حكمة رائعة تقول:
السنبلة الفارغة رأسها دائماً مرفوع​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (24 سبتمبر 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> هناك حكمة رائعة تقول:
> السنبلة الفارغة رأسها دائماً مرفوع



وانا اهديك تلك المقولة ايضا  ​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (24 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي الغالية هذه المقارنة غير منطقية أبداً :fun_oops:
> الإرهابي المسيحي اليميني المتطرف الذي قتل الناس منذ أول لحظة قلنا أنه إرهابي منحط يجب محاكمته بشدة وتمت محاكمته .
> 
> الإرهاب الإسلامي يأتي بشكل أمواج جماعية لا تخلو منها منطقة إسلامية ، ومع ذلك يرفض البعض تهجمنا على المتطرفين على أساس تطرفهم ، بل يصرون أنها مشكلة في إنسانهم وتركيبهم ولا يجوز ربط الموضوع بتطرفهم !!!!!!!
> *



انا مازلت على رايى الارهاب فكر لاعلاقة له بدين  
قادة الحروب الصليبية ارهابيين 
لكن هذ لايعنى ان المسيحية دين ارهاب 
كما ان القادة فى محاكم التفتيش ارهابين 
هذا ايضا لايعنى ان المسيحية دين ارهاب 
كما ان بوش الجنود الامريكان الذين اشتركوا فى حرب العراق ارهابيين هذا لايعنى ان المسيحية دين ارهاب ​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (24 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> مع احترامي بس في حالة المسلمين فالخلل في الدين لانهم متمسكين بنصوص ليبرروا افعالهم اما من يخطئ في اي مكان فهو مجرم و هو يعرف انه مجرم و لا يبرر افعاله بالدين
> و مفيش اي مكان فيه مسيحيين بيحصل فيه ازي لمسلمين الا نادرا جدا جدا و بيطبق القانون علي المخطئ
> و ليس ارهاب تحت عباءة الدين في حمي الدولة



مع احترامى لك ايضا  
الخلل ليس ف الاسلام 
لان الحروب الصليبية 
كانت مبررة بنصوص دينية 
فى الحالة هذه هل يمكن القول ان المسيحية دين ارهاب 
بالطبع لا 
الخلل فى الانسان وفى فهمه للنص 
وكل ارهابى مسلم يبررفعله بنص قرانى لايفهم النص كاملا 
والايات الكريمة التى تعقب النص 
واولا حالات النص ​


----------



## amgd beshara (24 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> انا مازلت على رايى الارهاب فكر لاعلاقة له بدين
> قادة الحروب الصليبية ارهابيين
> لكن هذ لايعنى ان المسيحية دين ارهاب
> كما ان القادة فى محاكم التفتيش ارهابين
> ...


كل من تكلمتي عنهم لم يخرجوا باسم الدين و لا بنصوص تؤيد اعمالهم الاجرامية او الدفاعية السياسية البحتة 
عدا الصليبيين استخدموا فقط شعار ديني ليستنيلوا قلوب الملوك في ذلك الوقت 
و رغم ان فعلهم كان ردا علي عدوان العرب علي قوافل المسافرين 
الا ان المسيحيين ادانوا افعالهم في كل وقت 

و شتان بين من ذكرتهم و بين من يخرجون باسم الدين و يملكون النصوص التي تؤيد افعالهم


----------



## amgd beshara (24 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> مع احترامى لك ايضا
> الخلل ليس ف الاسلام
> لان الحروب الصليبية
> كانت مبررة بنصوص دينية
> ...


الحروب الصليبية لم تكن مبررة بنصوص دينية هذا تدليس 

اما الارهابي الذي لا يعرف النصوص 
اذا لماذا اعتبرتم اسامة بن لادن شهيدا ؟
لماذا لا يحاكم اي شخص يهدم كنيسة ؟
لماذا لا يحاكم شخص يسب الدين المسيحي او احد ابائنا الذين نقدرهم ؟

كل هذا لاجل وجود نصوص تدعو للعنفو نبذ الاخر 

و يكفي ما تفعلية هذا من تحسين الصورة 
انت انسانة محترمة نشأت وسط تربية فكرية محترمة و لا علاقة لما انت فية من مستوي فكري حضاري و بين عقيدتك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> هناك حكمة رائعة تقول:
> 
> 
> السنبلة الفارغة رأسها دائماً مرفوع​


*ملأى السنابل تنحى فى تواضعٍ*​*والفارِغات رؤوسهن شوامخُ*​​*( منمونة ) بيت الشعر دة مالكيش علاقة بيه وغير موجهة اليكى*
*دة مجرد شئ بالشئ يُذكر *​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (24 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> الحروب الصليبية لم تكن مبررة بنصوص دينية هذا تدليس
> 
> اما الارهابي الذي لا يعرف النصوص
> اذا لماذا اعتبرتم اسامة بن لادن شهيدا ؟
> ...



اتفقنا اعتبر ان الارهاب الاسلامى  المبرر بنصوص 
هو كمان تدليس 
نحن لما عرفنا الحروب الصليبية واسبابها 
كنا نقرا دائما والمسيحية منها براء 
انا لااتهم المسيحية 
وع فكرة انا من عائلة سلفية 
تفكيرى قران وسنة لكنى فهمتهما فهما صحيحا ​


----------



## amgd beshara (24 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> اتفقنا اعتبر ان الارهاب الاسلامى المبرر بنصوص
> هو كمان تدليس
> نحن لما عرفنا الحروب الصليبية واسبابها
> كنا نقرا دائما والمسيحية منها براء
> ...



اولا الشيوخ المسلمين من كبار العلماء هم من ايد اسامة بن لادن و اعتبرة شهيدا و هذا من كتبهم اعتمادا علي نصوص في الدين 

ثانيا اشكرك علي فكرك المستنير و اخلاقك الرفيعة التي اراها دائما في ردودك مهما كانت الظروف

ثالثا لو تفكيرك قرأن و سنة و فهمتيهم فهما صحيحا ما كان دة حالك و الموضوع بسيط انظري الي شيوخ السلفية و القنوات الاسلامية كلها بلا استثناء كيف يسبون و يلعنون في خلق الله من مسيحيين و غير مسيحيين 
ناهيك عن خطب الجمعه في 90 % من المساجد و ماذا يقولون

اعلم انك ستقولين انها لا تمثلك 
و انا اتفق انها لا تمثل شخصيا بفكرك و توجهاتك لكنها علي كل حال هي تمثيل دينك و عقيدتك التي هي واجهه نراها امامنا 

و ان كان علماء الامة لا يمثلونك فمن هو ممثلك !

تحياتي لك علي كل حال


----------

